

Processing logs in real-time - ropiku
http://ropiku.tumblr.com/post/251376577/processing-logs-in-real-time

======
mahmud
Just use a message queue with multiple consumers, no need to reinvent the
wheel.

If your server (or whichever process that's making the log entries) is multi-
processing (multi-threading, pre-forking, etc.) then all the log entries will
be interwoven and mixed, if each log entry is > PIPE_BUF.

